# 5 week old Blue says his prayers!



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

That is beyond precious!


----------



## dezymond (May 3, 2012)

Well that's adorable


----------



## vjm1639 (Feb 20, 2012)

Oh my goodness....that is the cutest picture!!!! Love it!!


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Omg I just want to eat him up!!!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

totally adorable


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

He is so precious!!!!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## LisaMarie (Feb 2, 2013)

So precious!!


----------



## mddolson (Jul 10, 2012)

OMG that is so cute!

Mike D


----------



## solinvictus (Oct 23, 2008)

That picture is adorable. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Capt Jack (Dec 29, 2011)

This has got to be one of the best threads I've ever opened first thing in the morning.I just got on here & it caught my eye first.Thank you & God Bless


----------



## sarhmills (Nov 27, 2012)

I needed a good dose of cuteness this morning. This is absolutely adorable!!!


----------



## staffgirl68 (Nov 4, 2010)

*Right off the cuteness scale!*

Just lovely.


----------



## Goldens R Great (Aug 19, 2010)

Love it!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Adorable beyond words.


----------



## elly (Nov 21, 2010)

Just complete sweetness! Chester was Mr Blue so I am especially partial to all sweetness and cuteness Mr Blue things!


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Adorable!!!


----------



## ssacres (Sep 29, 2012)

Made my heart fuzzy...


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Very cute!! 

Dear God, thank you for the Fisher x Remi puppies because they are really cute, just like me! May they learn to enjoy playing ball too!


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

Dallas Gold said:


> Very cute!!
> 
> Dear God, thank you for the Fisher x Remi puppies because they are really cute, just like me! May they learn to enjoy playing ball too!


Have you entered this in the Feb photo contest? You should ♥


----------



## GoldenNewbee (Jan 9, 2013)

OMGoodness... SO adorable!


----------



## Kmullen (Feb 17, 2010)

Dallas Gold said:


> Very cute!!
> 
> Dear God, thank you for the Fisher x Remi puppies because they are really cute, just like me! May they learn to enjoy playing ball too!


Oh my goodness!!! Love it!!


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

I love this photo


----------



## Lucky Penny (Nov 13, 2011)

Adorable! This should be on a card!


----------

